# Vibes for this week please!!



## Redders (18 January 2017)

Long sad story short: my aunt (never married, no lids, my mums last surviving clear family member-she watched Mum, dad, sister and brother die from cancer) has been diagnosed with terminal cancer and has had to go into hospice care (not enough resources for the support she needed at home/our home). Anyhow: a few years ago she was feeding a stray cat, he then turned up at hers after being hit by a car. She got him to the vets and took responsibility of him. He recovered and she adores him. His name is No Name . I am now his guardian  he lives in our family home as I have to go to bristol for my uni but I promised her we would love him and keep him for her. He is making in roads jnto my older non cat lover brothers heart! Settled well and my aunt loves the pics I show her of him all contented.

He has had a bad eye ever since she had him, on and off medication for it. I registered him at my vets to have a general check. He needs to lose weight (already knew that and already addressing it!) but his eye needs to be removed. 
My aunt has decided she wants to stop the medication that is controlling her symptoms and essentially keeping her going, so was hoping to postpone No Names eye op until she had passed, but he needs it done sooner rather than later so he is booked in for Thursday! I am pleased for him because it won't bother him any more, and my aunt can still currently understand and communicate so I will tell her because if I don't and someone else mentions it it will upset her.

So vibes for No Name for Thursday please!! He is a lovely little munchkin! I will pop a pic up so you can put a face to the No Name haha! (I know he is tubby, but we are losing weight steadily! 7kg when I took him home, now 6!)


----------



## chillipup (18 January 2017)

What a gorgeous boy, sending No Name lots of good vibes for his op on Thursday and for speedy healing afterwards. Loving his socks too


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 January 2017)

Oh he's a lovely handsome plumptious boy xxx I have a one eyed cat, shes been one eyed since before I got her and it's never bothered her in the least,  everything including my great dane cross dog is terrified of her  my mum had a one eyed cat too. AFAIK they both healed very quickly  after their ops.

Vibes for little No Name and much love to you and your Aunt xxx


----------



## MrsMozart (18 January 2017)

Everything crossed for the lovely No Name xx


----------



## sjb10 (18 January 2017)

best wishes for Thursday.  He is lovely.


----------



## Fidgety (18 January 2017)

Stacks of vibes for No Name on the way! xx


----------



## tiggs (18 January 2017)

Sending loads of vibes to the gorgeous No Name and also to your aunt that her passing is peaceful. Your kindness shines through your post and you will make a great vet xx


----------



## Redders (18 January 2017)

Thanks everyone for your vibes and kind words, they mean a lot. HHO is a great place for support- I am very glad to be a member.


----------



## Bearsmum (18 January 2017)

Vibes coming from us for No Name. My little dog had to have her ear removed last year, after months and months of visits to the vets and numerous operations and procedures, it was the best thing to happen, she's never had problems since and made a really quick recovery.


----------



## Hannahgb (18 January 2017)

Sending loads of vibes to No Name, your aunt and you. xx


----------



## EventingMum (18 January 2017)

Good luck to No Name, we had a one eyed cat called Nellie and she was fine so hopefully he'll be the same.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 January 2017)

all the vibes for the lovely boy-love his white boots.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (18 January 2017)

Sending lots of lovely vibes for the gorgeous No Name x


----------



## limestonelil (18 January 2017)

Lots of positive vibes being sent your way - enough for you all, Auntie, yourself and the lovely NoName who is such a magnificent moggie.


----------



## Shady (18 January 2017)

Gorgeous cat and i love his name, i have one called Don't Touch ! lots of vibes coming over the water to you and i'm sure he'll be fine, i've known quite a few one eyed cats and after they've adjusted they were fine. xxxx


----------



## pixie27 (18 January 2017)

Ahhh what a lovely little (big!) thing. Sending lots of vibes to him, and to your aunt xxx


----------



## Redders (18 January 2017)

I just showed my mum this thread and she was very touched! Thanks guys! He is had had his dinner so I'm now taking his food away in prep for his admit tomorrow! He is such a good boy.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 January 2017)

Aw, he's a handsome chap!!  Looks a bit like my crazy Maizie.  Sending hugs and vibes to all. X


----------



## Redders (19 January 2017)

Thanks! I took him bright and early this morning- he was most unimpressed when he realised that he wasn't getting breakfast and that his carrier wasn't taking him to some mythical cat breakfast buffet! Vet ran through all complications, they sound worrying but they are rare and the vets know what the they are doing, he is in the best hands.
I created a cat gym for him last night- our upstairs banister creates an almost mezzanine, so I tied his favourite soft frayed string from it so it dangled and just touched the floor, added his fake mouse as a pendulum and voila! He was batting it about, darting, ducking, leaping! Had us in stitches! He missed it at one point and acted embarrassed and hid under a chair haha.


----------



## Blanche (19 January 2017)

Vibes from me for No Name. I had one called No Name a few years ago, seems a popular 'name'!


----------

